# Pictures - an APOLOGY and a request



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

First up - many apologies - seems that my picture thread have been a victim of their own success, and have ended up dominating the main forum a bit :?

Sorry! 

So.

In order to try and limit this, could anyone with pics they want added, *please reply in this thread*

I will then move the pics into the appropriate (now locked) threads, which should then stop them from coming back to page one.

many thanks!
and apologies again for any inconveniance caused 

DIRY

PS. When replying here with pics, could you please include details of which colour it is (inc interior / hood if in shot).


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Sorry, some of the links are coming here instead of where they should be going 

which is here

sorry for any confusion!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Cheers Franck!



Franck said:


> You might find a lot of special color TTs on our website here :
> http://clantt.customers.artful.net/evenements.php
> 
> For instance, elderberry blue : - Added to Elderberry thread
> ...


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Almond grey :
> http://clantt.customers.artful.net/even ... enz_07.jpg
> What colour is this please? Not heard of Almond before?


It's a special order colour, but I believe it's in the Audi range of colour.

I've got another picture here, but we don't see the whole car :
http://clantt.customers.artful.net/even ... enz_14.jpg

Sometimes it looks silver and sometimes it looks gold.


----------

